# Sausage Meister



## sauasge meister (Aug 28, 2012)

My name is Paul, and I am fairly new to the smoker world. But fairly experienced making suasage the old world way passed down from my father-in-law.

I reside in northern Minnesota, so one of the problems I have with my current Bradley Smoker is heat.  I can not get the temperature up and I will need some of your advice.  I have had my smoker for about a year now, and I love it, except for the fact I need to finish the meat off in the oven.

We have ben making homemade suasage for 30 years in homemade outdoor walk-in smokers.  I am not a hunter so we do not use venison.  We will make country sausage, keilbassa, pepper stick, summer sausage, smoked turkeys, etc.  I don't consider myself an expert.  Just someone who enjoys smoking and making quality meats.

I look forward to tapping into some expert advice.

Thanks.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome SMF, great place with great people


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Paul and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad to have someone with your knowledge here 

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Paul! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Paul. It's nice to have another non-expert sausage maker here. I can't really help ya with the bradley  but I'm sure someone has solved this problem before. How old is it, and do you have this problem in the summer too, or just winter?


----------



## boykjo (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Paul... Glad to have ya aboard............ We have a great bunch of sausage makers here.......... make sure you join the sausage makers group and join in with the addiction

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/13/sausage-makers

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum! Don't know much about Bradley's but I'm sure theres something in the forum!

Have fun!


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 31, 2012)

[h2]*heh, good to have ya here. Looking forward to sharing sausage making and smokin info with you. This IS the place to be for good cooks.*[/h2]
Dexter


----------

